# Microwave rice vs Pan Boiled Rice, why the massive diff in calories?



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello,

Been using the Tilda Brown Basmati microwave rice for a while, but this weekends food prep I boiled up a batch of Tesco's Brown Wholegrain Rice in advance thinking it will be cheaper and similar cals.

Just inputting the data into MyFitness and noticed a massive variation in calories?

125g Tilda Microwave rice 170 Calories

125g Tesco - Brown Wholegrain Rice 445 Calories?

I must be missing something obvious here, but why is the Tilda Microwave packs a hell of a lot less calories than the standard boil yourself rice?

Cheers

Rob


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

WOnt the microwave one be already cooked and weigh that much , whereas the normal rice will be 125g raw. It'll weigh a hell of alot more after cooking.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

that ^^

cooked vs un-cooked


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

stoatman said:


> WOnt the microwave one be already cooked and weigh that much , whereas the normal rice will be 125g raw. It'll weigh a hell of alot more after cooking.


^^^This...



BettySwallocks said:


> that ^^
> 
> cooked vs un-cooked


^^^And that.


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

**** yeah your right haha

I should of known that, I knew that 250g dry would do me 4 x 125 when cooked 

What a div, cheers lads!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The-One said:


> why would raw have more cals than cooked, or why would cooked lose cals? :confused1:


Because 100g raw rice contains a lot more actual rice than 100g cooked weight rice a lot of which is water from cooking


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The-One said:


> so how do you measure cooked as i measure raw about 50g and how do you work out cals if it only states raw nutritional info


Just weigh out however much raw you're doing to eat, don't worry about the cooked weight. Use the data for raw. Simples.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The-One said:


> so how do you measure cooked as i measure raw about 50g and how do you work out cals if it only states raw nutritional info


I don't measure cooked because it is the raw weight that is important. You could cook 50g rice in two different pans and I reckon the cooked weights would probably be different. Raw weight is what you use.

Only exception to this is if you are using those microwave pouches of ready cooked rice as the info on those is for the cooked weight, because it is a cooked product.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

The-One said:


> so how do you measure cooked as i measure raw about 50g and how do you work out cals if it only states raw nutritional info


The nutritionals of 50g raw rice are the same as when that 50g rice is cooked even if it weighs 150g because the difference is water


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Can we not have a 'banging head against a brick wall' smiley


----------

